# fun M&P on etsy



## Tabitha (Aug 15, 2010)

ran accross this today:
http://www.etsy.com/transaction/32453216


----------



## Deda (Aug 15, 2010)

Those are adorable!

Lots of work for only $15.  I think they need to raise the price.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh wow, those are cute!  I think you're right, maybe more like $25 or so.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, lots of work.


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 17, 2010)

Gee there is a lot of work in those.
I have just ordered some MP bases, and can't wait to have a go at making something. Definitely not going to turn out like that though, I can assure you.


----------



## pops1 (Aug 17, 2010)

They are just so cute and lots and lots of work for little return.


----------



## Mandarin (Aug 18, 2010)

> Lots of work for only $15. I think they need to raise the price.



They sure do.  And not to sound snide, but prices like this screw it up for everyone else in the business.   Sellers need to charge reasonable prices, not practically give their stuff away.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Aug 21, 2010)

That's one of the many reasons I don't post on ETSY anymore. The prices are so low I can't compete. Any I never did sell anything and they pulled some of my stuff for copyright infringement which I think was bogus!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 21, 2010)

> That's one of the many reasons I don't post on ETSY anymore. The prices are so low I can't compete. Any I never did sell anything and they pulled some of my stuff for copyright infringement which I think was bogus!


Yes you can. Do not let someone elses price determine yours. Plenty of etsy soap shops do very wel, you just need to stand outl.


----------



## heyjude (Aug 21, 2010)

That site has some pretty amazing stuff. 8)  If I bought something I don't think I'd want to use it!


----------



## emilaid (Aug 23, 2010)

That's such an amazing idea - what a lovely gift idea!!  
I agree that they should cost more - $15 is a bargain price for this product!


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 18, 2010)

Those are some amazing soaps! The price definitely needs to be higher.


----------



## candice19 (Sep 19, 2010)

I totally agree about lower pricing.  I have a few items that over time, I keep considering raising the price because it's simply very time consuming.  

I've raised prices before, and it doesn't stop people from buying, though.


----------

